# Mein Teich



## HeinzKordy (14. Aug. 2008)

Teichanlage

Ich habe einen Teich mit ca. 28 m2 Fläche bei einer Wassertiefe von ca. 1,60 m sind das ca. 32 m3 Volumen.

Der Teich hat keine Flachzone und außer einer Seerose keinen Pflanzenbewuchs.
Die fehlende Flachzone gibt dem __ Reiher, der ein- bis zweimal täglich die Teiche in unserer Umgebung besucht, keine Chance, an die Fische zu kommen. 

Der Teich wird ausschließlich mit Regen- und Brunnenwasser gespeist. 

Fischbesatz:
  5 Koi 50 – 70 cm
15 Koi 35 – 50 cm
15 Koi 25 – 35 cm
15 Koi 12 – 25 cm
15 Goldfische 8 – 15 cm

Filteranlage 1
Aus dem Teich wird über eine Aquamax 15000 auf dem Grunde des Teiches ein Teil des Wassers ( Der andere Teil wird wieder direkt in den Teich zurückgeführt.)  und das Wasser über eine Aquamax 5000 aus dem Skimmer durch die Velda I-Tronic IT-35 und den UVC Pro Pond 110 in den Nexus 3000 mit 300 l Kaldnes mit Answer 410 geleitet. Der Nexus erhält von einer Highblow 100 genug Luft, um die Kaldnes gut umzuwälzen.

Filteranlage 2
Aus dem Teich wird über eine Aquamax 5000 auf dem Grunde des Teiches ein Teil des Wassers ( Der andere Teil wird wieder direkt in den Teich zurückgeführt.) durch einen Filtoclear 15000 in den PondRack 2 der Firma Schuran mit Ozonisator C 500 der Firma Sander in den Ausfluss des Nexus geleitet. Dem Ozonisator wird von einer kleinen Luftpumpe 1000 l/h Luft zugeleitet. 

Das Wasser fließt aus dem Nexus und dem PondRack 2 durch ein 100 mm Rohr so in den Teich zurück, dass eine leichte kreisförmige Wasserströmung im Teich entsteht.

Die Filteranlage 1 wird seit dem Frühjahr 2004 mit 200 l Kaldnes betrieben. Die Anlage läuft zuverlässig und ist leicht zu reinigen. Im Frühjahr 2005 habe ich zusätzlich 100 l Kaldnes in den Nexus gefüllt.

Der Teich wird über zwei große Sprudelplatten von einer Highblow 80 mit Luft angereichert.

Mit der Filteranlage 1 liess sich eine gute Wasserqualität erreichen und die Fadenalgen verdrängen. Die kleinen Schwebealgen waren auch bei täglicher Reinigung des Schaumstoffendfilters vor dem Ausfluss im Nexus nicht aus dem Wasser zu bekommen. Die Sichttiefe im Teich betrug nur 10 - 15 cm.

Nach Installation der Filteranlage 2 im Frühjahr 2005 wurde das Wasser klarer. Innerhalb eines Tages war die Sichttiefe im Teich 40 – 50 cm. Nach einer Woche 90 – 100 cm. Jetzt habe ich bei regelmäßiger Wartung des PondRacks klares Wasser.

Alle zwei – drei Tage lasse ich ca. 1 – 1,5 m3 Teichwasser beim Säubern und Spülen des Nexus mit Answer und des Filtoclear und des PondRack ab und fülle es mit Brunnenwasser auf. Bei einer Temperatur des Teichwassers von über 25 Grad lasse ich mehr Teichwasser ab, weil das Brunnenwasser mit ca. 4 Grad dann die Temperatur im Teich senkt.

Ein IKS Aquastar mit Temperatur-, PH-, Redox- und Sauerstoffmodul im Einflussbereich des Nexus angebracht misst die Wasserwerte.

Jetzt baue ich noch aus zwei Wasertanks a. 1000 l zwei Filter, die ich mit je 300 l Kaldnes bestücken will. Zur Belüftung erhält jeder Tank eine High-Blow 80. Die beiden Tanks werden mit 100-ter Rohren verbunden und mit einer 16.000 l ECO-Pumpe gespeist.

Die Abläufe aus allen Filtern will ich dann zusammenführen und das Wasser durch ein Rohr in den Teich zurücklaufen lassen.

Dann können die Fische noch etwas wachsen.

Bilder von meinem Teich findet Ihr unter

www.koiratgeber.de

Teichbilderbuch

Kordy

Ich stelle aber auch dann noch neuere Bilder hierher


----------



## Digicat (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Servus Heinz

Erstmal

Herzlich Willkommen  

Habe mir gerade die Bilder von deinem Teich angesehen.

Respekt  

Deine Technik ist ja gewaltig, sind wir ein bisschen Technik verliebt  

Aber ......

....... Dein Teich sieht nicht nach 35m³ aus  und daher nehme ich an das du ein bisschen viel Fisch, ahhhh sorry, Koi im Teich hast  

Resultierend daraus, wenig Sichtiefe, durch zuviel Nährstoffe im Teich  
Du schreibst du füllst mit Brunnenwasser, Nitrat gemessen  

Weiters sind mir Schaumkronen aufgefallen, zuviel Eiweiß  

Auch fahren die Koi "Ringelspiel" oder täuscht der Eindruck  

Nix für Ungut  

Freue mich schon auf einen regen Erfahrungsaustausch


----------



## HeinzKordy (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Hallo Helmut,
Vielen Dank für Deine Rückmeldung.
Ja, mit der Anzahl der Fische ist das so ein Problem. Erst sind sie klein und dann wachsen sie.
Ich habe im Frühjahr schon das Wasser in einen leeres Swimmingpool gepumt und 6 Kois und 25 Goldfische aus dem Teich rausgenommen und an die Nachbarn gegeben.
Aber es sind immer noch reichlich Fische im Teich.
Nächstes Frühjahr pumpe ich noch mal das Wasser ab und nehme noch ein paar Fische raus.
Du hast Recht, zum Zeitpunkt als ich die Bilder gemacht habe, war die Sichttiefe nicht optimal und der Einweissabschäumer lief noch nicht richtig.
Die Wasserwerte des Brunnenwassers habe ich gemessen. Nur der Kalkgehalt ist etwas hoch.
Ich bin ja dabei, die beiden zusätzlichen Filter anzuschliessen.
Die Filter habe ich soweit fertig. Ich will aber noch die gesamte Elektrik dieses Wochenende ändern.
Bisher fehlte mir ein Ausschalter bei ungewolltem Abfall des Wasserspiegels.
Jetzt verlege ich die Leitungen so, dass alle Pumpen bei Abfall des Wasserspiegels ausgeschaltet werden und die andere Technik aber weiter läuft.
Man ist ja immer dabei, noch etwas zu verbessern.
Mit vielen lieben Grüßen
Heinz


----------

